# pop



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, now Halloween HAS to come. I just finished the last of my candy corn pop!

Has anyone heard of any pumpkin drinks, soda pops, or other drinks related to halloween?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Besides mixed drinks?? lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

foo foo is fine of course, heh, but I was wondering of other drnks too. Isn't there supposed to be a pumpkin flavored beer?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

My girlfriend works as a bar manager in a _very_ beer establishment, I'll ask and see what she says about your pumpkin beer and any other festive drinks.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

There is a place in Holland Mi that makes a exelent pumpkin ale


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes they do infact make Pumpkin beer.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

http://www.webtender.com/specials/halloween/

Heres a good site too SI


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Main Street Wine and Liqours in Countryside, IL. has a pretty good selection of pumpkin beer, atleast three different kinds that I know of. My husband loves this stuff. but you need to go in early mid Sept. because come October it becomes hard to find, it sells pretty quick. Their address is 5425 S. La Grange Road Countryside, IL. 60625 and their number is (708)354-0355 I believe they also sell halloween related soft drinks. But like I said they sell out pretty quick.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks y'all. 

I'm not much of a drinker, but I do like foo foo drinks on occasion.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Foo Foo drinks. Oh, my God, somebody shoot me. LOL Damn pumpkin juicy freeks. LOL. Where is the hard stuff. I need eye of newt, and toe of bat. Bring on the hard stuff. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I would totally love pumpkin flavored pop!


----------

